# Does low iron have an effect on sperm count/mobility?



## CheekyChick

Hello girls,

Been TTC for 6 months now, just found out (during a routine check-up) that my OH has very low iron. Does this have an effect on sperm, have we been trying in vain for the last 6 months??? Sperm test is already booked for two weeks time, but really want to know if our efforts have been pointless up to now!!!
Thanks for any advice :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi, I really don't know the answer but didn't want to read and run, I guess that if being lacking in iron is bad for women then it's bad for men as well, so probably worth getting him some supplements.


----------



## MrsRH

It's unusual for a guy to have low iron (unless he's vegetarian) so maybe there is an underlying cause which may affect fertility??
Is your doctor doing more tests??
x


----------



## Natsby

I have searched the net and can´t find anything relating low sperm to low iron, but six months trying is not abnormal, as most people on here will tell you, so have the tests but I wouldn´t worry yet.


----------



## CheekyChick

Thanks for all your answers. He's due to go for a sperm test next week. I know 6 months isn't that long, it just seems it! All the years you spend trying not to get pregnant, if I had known!! Good luck to you all xx


----------



## NorthStar

Probably worthwhile upping the red meat you eat at home in the meantime, I know my OH can moan a bit if he doesn't get something that's been killed a couple of times a week at least.


----------

